# Synergy on mac and ubuntu



## seal308 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello. I want to use synergy with my mac laptop running the latest version of lion, and my desktop running the latest version of ubuntu.
I downloaded SynergyKM on my mac.
I downloaded quicksynergy on my ubuntu desktop.
I want to use the keyboard and mouse on my ubuntu desktop to control both computers.
Therefore the ubuntu desktop is the server and the mac is the client.

On the mac i am given 2 options. One to connect to a shared keyboard and mouse and one to share my keyboard and mouse.
I clicked connect to a shared keyboard and mouse.
I opened the client configuration.
It asked for an ip address.
I'm assuming it wants the ip address of the ubuntu computer.

To obtain the ip address of my ubuntu computer. I clicked on connection information in the menu bar.
There it gave me an ip address. ***.***.*.***

to obtain the ip address of my mac computer. 
I clicked network in system preferences.
I'm using wifi on my computer.
It showed me a message "Wi-Fi is connected to Bluerock and has the IP address ***.***.*.***

Before i put in the ip address of the ubuntu server on my mac. 
I thought it would be better to first start the server, the ubuntu computer.

So i opened up quicksynergy.
I am in the share tab.
There is a picture of a home with input boxes on all 4 sides.
I want to place my mac to the right of my ubuntu computer.
I inputed the ip address of my mac to the input box to the right of the house.
And then i pressed execute.
At this point quickynergy went grey.
The excute button turned into a stop button. So i am a assuming the server is running.

I went back to the mac.
Currently the status on the bottom left reads not running.
I went to the client configuration and put in the ip address of the ubuntu desktop.
I clicked apply now.
Next i went back to the general tab 
Clicked show synergy status in the menu bar option.
Then pressed the button "Turn synergy On"
Now the status on the bottom left of the prefence pane SynergyKM reads "Idle"

So now i try moving my mouse on the ubuntu to the right. But it is not going on to the mac screen.
I tried moving the mouse on my mac to the left but that is not moving to ubuntu screen either.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure that the IP addresses of the computers are not changing?


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

You don't put the IP of the client computer in quicksynergy, you put it's host name, like "macbook.local" or whatever. Also sometimes there is this weird bug where you have to go to the use tab, and then hit execute from the use tab. Try that. Sometimes it just doesn't work from the Share tab.

If you're hosting synergy server on a linux rig, I would advise using straight synergy.conf instead of quicksynergy. Here's a good guide on how to set it up
How to configure Synergy in six steps


----------

